# 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system.



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

here is some pics of the system. total weight is about 3 lbs.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*

Nothing flows better than right angles


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (cincyTT)*

here is a pic of the stock muff. internals. where you see the baffel, it ends, sankes through a second baffel into a pipe that you can't see then runs into the aft section through some more baffles. flow is from left to right. how the exhaust ever made it out is beyond me!!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Nothing flows better than right angles






























90 degree flow ,,








I rather use the stock muffler,,


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_ 
I rather use the stock muffler,,










i just read where you wanted one. I figured you would change your mind after seeing this


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (cincyTT)*

i guess that I did not explain well enough how restricitive the stock exhaust plus many other after market exhaust's are, but if your happy with what you have by all means, because i am very very happy with what i have made. and if you know a nicer way of routing the duals, please just post it, with some pictures, not some guess or theory!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*

yep, people will ditch there 2.5-3" exhuast w/ strait through mufflers for a 2" pipe with 90* bends.








I personally rather keep my single, im no poser


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (cincyTT)*

i guess a dual on a I 4 no matter what, is fake, but IT DOES LOOK NICE!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*

OH, ITS A 2.5",


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
i just read where you wanted one. I figured you would change your mind after seeing this















yep, no 90 degree bends on my exahust...


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (1.8Tabamoura)*









this has a T on the inside, i saw it in person on display at apr, do you accualy think they put a nice madrel bent Y pipe on the inside?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Nothing flows better than right angles










you get a point for that one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Dude seriously , the airflow is gonna hit that pipe straight and cause some major back pressure. the 225 muffler has the chambers in there not a T connection.


----------



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*

arent you the same dude that made that "large grill" in the other thread? oh man...


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (vidus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vidus* »_arent you the same dude that made that "large grill" in the other thread? oh man...









ding!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (golfzex)*

yep. and it does not look know like it did at all then!, that was just for fun! i thought their migt be a reaction too it. as far as exhaust , goes, ill keep mine ad you will keep yours and both of us will be in bliss, untill you decide to open up your exhaust and look inside. plus you have a 225 right, do you think you have true dual exhaust???? please tell me why, i really want to know


----------



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_plus you have a 225 right, do you think you have true dual exhaust???? please tell me why, i really want to know









no i have a 180. if i wanted duel exhaust that badly i would have gotten a 225... i dont need to have a second pipe to make me feel good about my car, im pretty damn happy with it the way it is.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (vidus)*

i think im gonna put a screen door on the front of my car.............

o wait, u already did that


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Dude seriously , the airflow is gonna hit that pipe straight and cause some major back pressure. the 225 muffler has the chambers in there not a T connection. 

Got turbulance? The exhaust is going to need gps to get out of that exhaust. 
Chambers suck on a turbo car, but still beats the "TRIPLE T" There your exhaust has a name. A T at the cross bar and a T at the tips.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Got turbulance? The exhaust is going to need gps to get out of that exhaust. 
Chambers suck on a turbo car, but still beats the "TRIPLE T" There your exhaust has a name. A T at the cross bar and a T at the tips. 


Triple T





















I love it....


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

lol














TTT has a ring to it,
does anyone know how to measure flow from a exhaust? i have been meaning to get the car dynoed for a while now, but also wanted to test the flow of a st exhaust vs the new one. the butt dyno tells me nothing has changed.


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (stjacket)*

you are really good at modifying your vehicle. you have great ingenuity and wonderful taste. everything looks very professional and sorted out.....
Wait, please disregard all of that. Looks half assed and thrown together.

-Rick


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*

You might want to try something like this:








Or this:


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

that wont work on a fwd.


----------



## CdnTT (Nov 18, 2002)

definitely the way to build an exhuast.. I think you should apply for an engineering job at one of the automakers....
I say your exhaust LOSES you about 10 HP!!!



_Modified by CdnTT at 8:23 AM 8-29-2007_


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re:*

Does it sound anything like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

sounds like that exhaust has a major headcold..


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_that wont work on a fwd.

Right, just wanted to show some general easy flow ideas that have been used. As opposed to the 90 degree bends.


----------



## Kris Hansen (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: 180fwd functional dual exhaust prototype, pics of system. (stjacket)*

this is joke, right? My woodstove has a better more functional exhaust than that thing..


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (blackfnttruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfnttruck* »_
Right, just wanted to show some general easy flow ideas that have been used. As opposed to the 90 degree bends.

you would think smooth curves > 90deg bends is common sense though right?








tough for the 180fwd.. thats why its good I'm happy with 1 pipe.
that exhaust you posted looks good though.. is that your car?


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

this is great!


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_
you would think smooth curves > 90deg bends is common sense though right?








tough for the 180fwd.. thats why its good I'm happy with 1 pipe.
that exhaust you posted looks good though.. is that your car?









I guess it would be, common sense that is. 
No, not mine, they are two different custom exhausts that I have seen, always helpful to see what has been done, before reinventing the wheel, right?


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (blackfnttruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfnttruck* »_
I guess it would be, common sense that is. 
No, not mine, they are two different custom exhausts that I have seen, always helpful to see what has been done, before reinventing the wheel, right?

I dunno.. dont you think a wheel with 90 deg bends (aka a SQUARE) would be more effecient?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

No, heres whats going to happen.. The exhaust is going to hit the first tip and just keep going straight and not even make it to the second tip.. Would love to see the car runnin in the cold


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

damn, what's wrong with a single exhaust? i'm starting to think about switching to some sort of single or single-turn down hidden.
and dude i will draw up a single to dual you could make w/ off the shelf parts... no welding and no fkin gay "T" i'll IM ya or post it here.
(oh incase anyone thought i have a getto system like this i dont... APR ROCKs baby!!!!)


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (untitled)*

there is this option for $480. on top, and also $1480 for the bottom.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

duals + fwd = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

even though i like mine, i agree with you.i have been thinking of a new exhaust though, i was thinking of a twin side exit exhaust, on drivers side, and the other passengers side .


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Put down the keys and step away from the vehicle


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

no


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_no

*radios to base* "requesting permission to take out the subject!"


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Honestly i really dig the computer setup








The outside, no so much


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

thanks








by the way, if you did not know, stjacket means straight jacket, because i need one!!!
have a good labor day weekend everyone


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_
by the way, if you did not know, stjacket means straight jacket, because i need one!!!


I got that and noticed its true


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Honestly i really dig the computer setup








The outside, no so much 

x2


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREFTTY* »_
x2

X3


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Wow, why is everyone on this forum so critical of everything. I am not going to dissagree that that T pipe is a bad design but christ why not try to help think of a better design instead of just tearing people apart. Personally I would take notes from Perrin. They recently released a dual pipe catback system for the WRX. If you started after the cat with a nice Y and ran two smaller diameters in the same exhaust well then spit to each side towards the rear you would be much better off. At that point you could use 2 universal canister or oval mufflers and then some simple tips, possibly even 225 stock tips. I would say you could get a local exhaust shop to bend up all the pipes for under 1000. Being that I have yet to see the Audi I purchased while I was here overeas I am not sure how much room is under the car but I am sure anyone with some imagination could fab a good dual system. The Y shouldn't be too hard to manufacture if you or someone you know has any skills with a tig.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (hammerhead47)*

i have a pipe bender and a welder. on a fwd, there is almost no room to run pipes. the spare wheel well is in the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif,,, most people will just critize rather then solve the problem.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I think you should have done a single pipe with a twin-exit muffler offset. Straight-through, unique, and it'd sound sweet







Like this, only the muffler on a custom pipe:


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

mabee, but the car is pretty queit right know with some note. im kicking aroud some ideas, one of wich is a faux muff, with a st through pipe. with the st exhaust its pretty quiet still. or mabee i will..................................................................................................................................................................................????????????????????????????/?????????/?//???????....? if any one has suggestions on what they would like to see that they have not yet seen anywheres, post your ideas, esp people with a fwd 180 tt.
you never know what i will do!!!


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I have a 180FWD.
I'd like to see you try a 180 bend and route the exhaust through the front grill.
I think it will help with back pressure as well as cool the exhaust... heat is bad for a turbo right?!


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

oh man.... i cant in ANY WAY support you doing this so all you other folks who read this dont kill me. but as promised earlier in the thread. here's a sketch of somthing you can try. 
P.S. I only support your willingness to not be afraid to "mod outside the box" but so far your sence of style has alot 2be desired... sorry.


----------



## s8rcolli.stu (Dec 22, 2006)

i give the guy props for making it him self


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (s8rcolli.stu)*

thanks,......there will be a few more ways for very everyone to laugh at.......... im back to quad 4 inch tips, i don't like it though, i think im gona go a different route.......or ..........,,,,,, what would be nice to see? twin side ehaust, or squared exhaust tips? my welder and pipe beder are waiting!!! give a drawing for a FWD TT, and if its dooable i will try it out, but note, single tips from the oem are too easy, and if you want that, well......., please be reasonable with it.
photo shop is ok btw!







you dream it up and i will try and proto type it as long as there is measurmets within a 1/8"inch.
let it begin!


----------

